# طرق تصنيع حمض الفوسفوريك h3po4



## mimfarahat (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجوا من لدية الطريقة العملية لتصنيع حمض الفوسفوريك بأن يذكرها مع التفاصيل


----------



## hosamelnaggar (15 فبراير 2010)

A method for the production of phosphoric acid comprising a phosphate ore attack by a first aqueous chlorohydric acid solution, separation in the attack liquor between a solid insoluble phase containing impurities and a separate aqueous phase comprising phosphate ions in a solution, chloride ions and calcium ions , neutralization of said attack phase separated from the liquor by adding a calcium compound so that water-insoluble calcium phosphate can be formed with said phosphate ions, precipitating a separation in said neutralized aqueous phase comprising chloride ions and calcium ions in a solution and a solid precipitated phase based on said water-insoluble calcium phosphate, and solubilization of at least one part of the precipitated solid phase in a separated manner in a second aqueous chlorohydric acid solution, with formation of an aqueous solution containing phosphate ions, chloride ions and calcium ions to be extracted by an organic extractant in a liquid-liquid-type extraction.


----------



## abue tycer (16 فبراير 2010)

*phosphoric acid processالملف المرفق*

الملف المرفق طرق صنيع حامض الفسفوريك الغذائي والصناعي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ببساطة يتم مفاعلة حامض الكبريتيك مع فوسفات الكالسيوم فيعطي حامض الفوسفوريك والجبس (سلفات الكالسيوم )
وبتوفيق الله
H2SO4 + Ca3(PO4)2 ---------------> H3PO4 + CaSO4


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

ممكن اعرف استخدام حامض الفسوفوريك


----------



## agabeain (22 أبريل 2010)

وفقكم اللة ياأساتذتنا الكرام ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (23 أبريل 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> ممكن اعرف استخدام حامض الفسوفوريك


السلام عليكم
الفسفوريك اسيد يستخدم لازالة اللون فى البنزين


----------



## chemicaleng (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
للفسفوريك اسيد استخدامات كثيرة ولكن اكبر نسبة منة تستخدم فى الصناعات الغذائية هو الاضافى الغذائية ذات الرمز (additive E338) ما يعطى مختلف انواع الكولا طعمها المميز ( فى حدود النسب السموح بها عالميا ) 
ويستخدم فى الطباعة بكثرة لغسيل بلاكات الطباعة المصنوعة من الالومنيوم 
كما يستخدم فى صناعة تكرير السكر و يستخدمة اطباء الاسنان للتنظيف كما يستخدم فى التحليل الكهربى وكمزيل لصدأ المعادن ويستخدم مع املاحة لفظ درجة الحموضة وغيرها من الاستخدامات 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 أبريل 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ببساطة يتم مفاعلة حامض الكبريتيك مع فوسفات الكالسيوم فيعطي حامض الفوسفوريك والجبس (سلفات الكالسيوم )
> وبتوفيق الله
> h2so4 + ca3(po4)2 ---------------> h3po4 + caso4


السلام عليكم زرحمة الله وبركاته
هل نسبة حامض الكبريتيك مثل فوسفات الكالسيوم ولا فيه نسبة اكبر من الاخرى
وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> للفسفوريك اسيد استخدامات كثيرة ولكن اكبر نسبة منة تستخدم فى الصناعات الغذائية هو الاضافى الغذائية ذات الرمز (additive e338) ما يعطى مختلف انواع الكولا طعمها المميز ( فى حدود النسب السموح بها عالميا )
> ويستخدم فى الطباعة بكثرة لغسيل بلاكات الطباعة المصنوعة من الالومنيوم
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا ياغالى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ياريت حد يقدر يساعدنى ياجماعة
انا لما احضر حمص الفسفوريك ده هل نسبة حمض الكبريتيك بتبقى نفس نسبة فوسفات الكالسيوم
وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## sleman101 (25 يونيو 2011)

الســـــــــــلام عليكم 
اخوكم ..... سليمان .... تحية طيبة وبعد 
استفساري على ألية التصنيع والكميات والحسابات المتطلبة لتفاعل مثل الماس بلانس للمعادلة والانيرجي بلانس افيدوني مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## 1958 رمضان (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد شرح هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل


----------



## تهاني1 (9 نوفمبر 2014)

abue tycer قال:


> الملف المرفق طرق صنيع حامض الفسفوريك الغذائي والصناعي



بالله وين الملف


----------

